# Elon Musk Predicts All Cars Will Be Electric By 2030



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Um, it says dirt cheap packs by 2020.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I don't think Elon and I have the same definition of "dirt cheap".

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

True. I also consider his price vs my price.


----------

